# Plasma screen tv.



## colly (28 May 2009)

45" x 26" screen. 

Free because it isn't working !!!

If you understand tv's or electronics you might know how to fix it. I don't and it is in the way.

All you have to do is collect it. 

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## marinyork (28 May 2009)

So basically you have a 52" plasma that doesn't work . Is it out of warranty/had anybody had a look at it?


----------



## colly (28 May 2009)

It is well out of warranty, it has been behind the sofa in our front room for over a year gathering dust. 

No no one has had a look at it but it comes from my son's bosses place and he lobbed it out because he got himself a new tv because this had stopped working. My lad had ideas on getting it fixed but never did. He now has his own place cw tv etc and I am left with it cluttering up the place.

I have no interest in it tbh so anyone who can fix it (or thinks they can) is welcome.

I guess I could try and flog it but even though new it was probably quite expensive, a defunct tv, no matter how fancy, is still not much of a bargain.

It's yours if you want it.

Weighs a ton though.


----------



## Titanium (30 May 2009)

Have you seen the amount of faulty stuff that is on ebay and it still is bid on? I've seen digital cameras, TV's, iPods, MP3 players, etc - all having a fair amount of bids placed on them. I guess there's always a few people out there up for a challenge or hoping there's a chance of sorting it out somehow.
So if you wop it onto ebay as a faulty product, it's bound to be sold. And then you'll have it out of the house. Sawtidd.
Make sure it's faulty, mind - from your photos maybe it's your eyes.
Anyway, what about this weather we're having. Just superb! see you out there.


----------



## colly (30 May 2009)

Titanium said:


> Have you seen the amount of faulty stuff that is on ebay and it still is bid on? I've seen digital cameras, TV's, iPods, MP3 players, etc - all having a fair amount of bids placed on them. I guess there's always a few people out there up for a challenge or hoping there's a chance of sorting it out somehow.
> So if you wop it onto ebay as a faulty product, it's bound to be sold. And then you'll have it out of the house. Sawtidd.
> Make sure it's faulty, mind - *from your photos maybe it's your eyes*.
> Anyway, what about this weather we're having. Just superb! see you out there.




hahaha. 
Yes good idea will give e bay a go. I guess something for it is better than nothing.


----------



## Kestevan (5 Jun 2009)

Colly,

My Father-in-law is a TV repairman.....

If you would like I can ask him to have a look at it for you - never know you might end up with a working TV.

PM me and if you can get it over to Holmfirth I'll see that it finds it;s way to him.


----------

